
AmEx Leads $12 Million Round In Clickable - rlalwani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/17/clickable-12-million-amex/
======
kposehn
Speaking as a marketer that has used pretty much every paid search (and FB)
management tool under the sun before making my own, Clickable isn't really
all-that-and-a-bag-of-kettle-chips.

> “We want to become the AdWords of social,” says Kidder. Clickable was an
> early Facebook Ads partner, allowing its users to manage their Facebook ads
> through Clickable since March, 2010. Clickable lets marketers upload social
> ads in bulk, track conversions, and compare to their marketing campaigns
> elsewhere, including search marketing campaigns. “We look at it as one
> platform across all the networks,” says Kidder. Twitter and LinkedIn will be
> next.

Generally my issue with what they say is that Clickable does not really have a
very unique selling proposition, when compared to products like Kenshoo or
DART. I'm not here to diss them, just point out my experience.

For paid search, Kenshoo has an unbelievably good algorithm that really does
drastically improve ROI in a fairly short period of time. The interface isn't
as intuitive at first, but you get used to it really quick and you spend far
less time managing a campaign but can squeeze every last penny of profit out
of it very fast.

BrighterOption has my favorite FB ads manager out there (currently using them
for my FB campaigns) and has a much better interface than Clickable. On Fb the
priority is quickly duplicating campaigns, targeting sets, creative and geo-
targeting. BrighterOption lets you work very quickly when optimizing your
campaigns and it has turned my EPH (earnings per hour) on FB from about
$131.89 (last year) to $464.62 (this year).

Clickable is extremely good at marketing their product, but in general if
you're looking for a tool like it, I would say to look elsewhere. Managing PPC
is all about data, metrics and optimizing your ROIT (return-on-invested-time).

